# Now is the time to stock up on guns and ammo. Deals are out there.



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Now that the assault weapons ban scare and ammo supply scare is fading away its time to stock up or get that rifle you've been wanting. If you were not ready the first time, don't get caught with your pants down again. deals are out there you just have to look.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Amen! Especially if folks want an AR - they've been below pre-panic levels for several months now and that won't last forever!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

How much did you pay for the SKS?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely, 100 percent time to "make hay while the sun shines"...

As far as I am concerned, if you snooze and lose this opportunity, it's on you... don't whine...

One of these days, some idiot is going to do something stupid in another "guns-free" zone and that may be it for semi-automatic guns that have interchangeable magazines who's normal capacity is greater than 10 rounds, etc.

You know the drill, we've been there, done that.

This is the chance, the deals are out there, and guns are not going to get any cheaper than they are.

Buy what you need, stock deep...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice looking SKS! Is that a Yugo SKS?

I agree! Now is a good time to stock up. One of the local large shops here had an AR for 450.00 on sale last week-end.
Seems like there are some descent ammo deals (except 22LR) right now too!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Nice looking SKS! Is that a Yugo SKS?
> 
> I agree! Now is a good time to stock up. One of the local large shops here had an AR for 450.00 on sale last week-end.
> Seems like there are some descent ammo deals (except 22LR) right now too!


It sure looks like a Yugo with the grenade launcher and all...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been trying to tell friends and neighbors it's time to buy before the next big "crisis". 99% of them think I'm an idiot and am just trying to drum up business. I have an FFL. What does a guy do?? Guess I'll just keep track of the haters for future reference.

It's happened twice, the gun scare. Off course it will never happen again, not in my life time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Right now ARs are much better deals than AKs. I think SKSs are inflated somewhat too.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree, I found federal 5.56 (brown box) for 7.49 at Cabelas. I haven't see those prices in a while. 
Still no 22LR ammo to speak of.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The most recent gander mountain magazine makes me harder than Chinese arithmetic. Guns glorious guns and rifle ammo for 16 something a box.
No bs if you decide to be a wall flower now you are seriously missing the golden opratunity.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

just added this to my collection and finding ammo so definitely stocking up while I can


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When the SKS gets back down to where it belongs ($199.00 or less) I might entertain the idea of buying one. They are grossly overpriced right now. For the current price of an SKS you can grab an AK47.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> When the SKS gets back down to where it belongs ($199.00 or less) I might entertain the idea of buying one. They are grossly overpriced right now. For the current price of an SKS you can grab an AK47.


The panic may be over, but I don't believe SKS are still being imported, at least Chinese and Russian. Stuff like the AR15 will drop but SKS will probably go up, collector valued.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Not to bust the chops of any who have just awakened but;
some of us have been stocking for a long while now. I'm good. 
You are correct however, gun prices have come down surprising lower than I expected. 
Wally has a Colt AR that is regularly 1200 + change, for $850. And I'm broke...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

From what I am seeing the AR is the value platform because it is domestic and we can pump them out en masse. The best value I have seen is the VZ-2008 side folder with 5 magazines for $499.00. Great shooter at a budget price. 

I'm just not impressed with the SKS. If it is left alone it seems to be reliable. When you want to get rid of the 10 round box magazine and strippers in favor of a 30 round detachable it becomes an unreliable, over-sized, overpriced and akward AK-47. They are still being imported from Yugoslavia and the Chinese ones from places other than China but they are just too damned expensive. I want one (to leave unmolested) but not at these prices.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I'm seeing the AR is probably the best value for their dollar, if somebody wants an SKS they by all means, get one, just remember that they are no longer as inexpensive as they once were. 

That's kind of what has held me off on getting one. That and if they clamp down on imported ammo, then I'm buying US made ammo for an SKS which is a heck of lot more expensive.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I bought a CZ p-09 about a month ago. Have not had time to get to the range and break it in. I have been stockpiling bulk 9mm lately. I had a $10 off coupon today for +$50 purchase at a Field & Stream store so I grabbed a 250 Rem round box of 9mm fmj115gr. I PASSED on a 325 ct .22lr Fed auto match earlier in the day. I'm starting to wonder, is it time to stop buying ammo and apply the money for something else. For example, I could always use a second 20lb propane cylinder but thought $18 brand new was still too much when I got one a few years back at the end of the season clearance for $10. I still might go back and grab it. And I really want an AR as I do not own a CF rifle at this time. Fairly certain I want a Windham.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Right when the last panic was in full swing I committed to acquisitions. Right now most of those weapon/ammo/magazine goals are met.I ned to focus on debt reduction and getting ready for the transition into early retirement right now.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

As an FFL Dealer, I have been closely watching what has been going on in the industry. I have been watching the inventory levels of my distributors rise and my back-order list get shorter. All good things. Most everything but reloading supplies have seemed to catch up with past levels. But, what I am NOT seeing are any real "Deals". Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see deals, but in firearms pricing, there is a new normal; higher prices due to past losses and anticipated continued demand. When was the last time you saw anything go back to pre-inflated prices when a spike in demand caused the higher price?

I would also caution those of you looking for deals that the quality of many firearms has taken a hit. This is due in part to the fact that a number of manufacturers, especially AR makers, pushed through their product with components from manufacturers that they previously hadn't used due to quality concerns. The need to get guns out the door trumped quality. An example would be Bushmaster. They aren't what they were prior to being bought out by the Cerberus Capital Management group and have gotten worse since the Gun Grab we recently witnessed. (Cerberus also owns Remington, Marlin and DPMS.)

There are some fairly decent deals in surplus firearms, like Makarov's and CZ-82's, but most everything else I have brought in are of poor quality attributed to the original manufacturer and/or a long service life. I have never seen an SKS I would want to rely on if my life was endangered.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> As an FFL Dealer, I have been closely watching what has been going on in the industry. I have been watching the inventory levels of my distributors rise and my back-order list get shorter. All good things. Most everything but reloading supplies have seemed to catch up with past levels. But, what I am NOT seeing are any real "Deals". Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see deals, but in firearms pricing, there is a new normal; higher prices due to past losses and anticipated continued demand. When was the last time you saw anything go back to pre-inflated prices when a spike in demand caused the higher price?
> 
> I would also caution those of you looking for deals that the quality of many firearms has taken a hit. This is due in part to the fact that a number of manufacturers, especially AR makers, pushed through their product with components from manufacturers that they previously hadn't used due to quality concerns. The need to get guns out the door trumped quality. An example would be Bushmaster. They aren't what they were prior to being bought out by the Cerberus Capital Management group and have gotten worse since the Gun Grab we recently witnessed. (Cerberus also owns Remington, Marlin and DPMS.)
> 
> There are some fairly decent deals in surplus firearms, like Makarov's and CZ-82's, but most everything else I have brought in are of poor quality attributed to the original manufacturer and/or a long service life. I have never seen an SKS I would want to rely on if my life was endangered.


Thanks for the insight from someone who is in the business.

Just out of curiosity, is there a place where a firearm shopper such as myself can chat with FFL dealers and other people in the industry? I like chatting about guns on this forum time to time but would really like to hear what guys like you are saying.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> I would also caution those of you looking for deals that the quality of many firearms has taken a hit. This is due in part to the fact that a number of manufacturers, especially AR makers, pushed through their product with components from manufacturers that they previously hadn't used due to quality concerns. The need to get guns out the door trumped quality. An example would be Bushmaster. They aren't what they were prior to being bought out by the Cerberus Capital Management group and have gotten worse since the Gun Grab we recently witnessed. (Cerberus also owns Remington, Marlin and DPMS.)


I believe you are correct yet by all accounts, Colt is putting out some of their best work in years ... go figure.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I believe you are correct yet by all accounts, Colt is putting out some of their best work in years ... go figure.


I haven't followed Colt as much as other companies, but will do so. Historically, they have been a business disaster and have lived on the name.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Thanks for the insight from someone who is in the business.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there a place where a firearm shopper such as myself can chat with FFL dealers and other people in the industry? I like chatting about guns on this forum time to time but would really like to hear what guys like you are saying.


One site I would highly recommend is the National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF). They are the ones that put on the SHOT Show in Las Vegas every year. Oddly, they are based in Newtown, Conn. The website has a Blog area and many other tabs across the top for areas like Industry News, Marketplace, Government, Jobs, etc.

Otherwise, as far as chatting or communicating with dealers, I'm not sure where other than w/ me, so feel free!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I know a lot of people scoff at the AR platform, I still feel very comfortable with them (service related training, I guess). I also like the idea of ease of ammo procurement. .223/5.56 and .308 has been easily obtainable for me due to some really good contacts.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have often thought of an AR 10 or 15 just never thought I would ever need one but if they get cheap enough then maybe I will. But then I would have to buy many thousands of cases and more primers and reloading dies.....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't buy empty cases. You might be able to get them from local range if you're lucky. I've picked up nearly a thousand .223, .45, and a ton of 9mm.


----------

